# Rate me.=]



## frost (Jan 18, 2012)

i know this probably isnt the best thing to ask on a anonymous forum but ill ask anyway. i have been on this site for a while now and i think enough of you have gotten to know me. i was wondering how you would rate my husbandry and knowledge of reptile care. if its is less than satisfactory i would appreciate some helpful advice. i plan on making a major career in reptile husbandry, and i want to make sure i can provide the best possible care i can give. i would also like to talk more to those who want to make reptile care a big part of their lifes also. you can never have too much information, there is always something to learn.


----------



## james.w (Jan 18, 2012)

It would probably help if you put some pics and descriptions up of what you currently have.


----------



## frost (Jan 18, 2012)

ugh i have too much.lol my setups arent the best around but i make do. ill eventually get more pics. up there are a few more additions to the family.


----------

